# Bottle stoppers



## Monty (May 17, 2007)

Just wondering if any one else gets asked "What is this?" by customers when they first see the bottle stoppers. I've been amazed at how many people don't know what it is.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Just wondering if any one else gets asked "What is this?"



All the time.  I even have a sign that I put with the display.  And still others tell me that they are broken cause they can't get the writing tip to extend.

After I tell them what they are, many people tell me that they don't need such an item because they always kill the bottle.


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2007)

For excitement, turn a few handles for bottle openers.

Kids ask mom, "What's that?"  Mom will, nearly always, respond, "Can opener!"

Kid and mom walk away.  I sit and wonder how long the kid will try to figure out HOW to open a CAN with a BOTTLE opener.  (You see folks, once upon a time, long, long, ago, Bottles did NOT have "Twist caps"!!!!!!!)



YES, REALLY!!!


----------



## airrat (May 18, 2007)

haha I get that too.  Mostly from the guys at work.  I take it away from them and say, "when you can figure out what it is you can save the money to buy one".


----------



## mick (May 18, 2007)

Funniest thing to see are peoples reaction to the bracelet helpers I make. Even after you tell em what it is and explain how to use it they look at you and I've even had a few wink at me, like "oh ya  that's what it is"....lol


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 18, 2007)

I have an empty bottle that I set beside the bottle stopper display as a visual aid but still get some people asking what it is and also saying they don't need one because they never have a partial bottle.  I also have sold a lot of secret compartment key rings lately and I know that there ain't no toothpicks going in them.  Does this make me someone who aids in illegal activity.  Maybe I should offer the bracelet helpers to go along with the "toothpick" holders as a matching set. []


----------



## LanceD (May 18, 2007)

Some people pick up the bottle stopper and hold it in their hand as if they were going to write with it then ask how do you get the refill to come out. I even keep two empty wine bottles with a stopper in each and signs stating what they are.


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 18, 2007)

These retail displays seems to get the message across pretty well:


----------



## ed4copies (May 18, 2007)

I've always thought those diplays were beautiful, Ed.

But didn't you once say you didn't sell much from them???

That statement is what has stopped me from making a set, so if I am incorrect, please say so!!


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 18, 2007)

No, haven't had that problem. The only issue I've run across with this type display is the shelf space required...roughly 14" wide x 18" tall. I had one consignment shop balk at freeing up that much space for a low priced item like stoppers.


----------



## MDWine (May 18, 2007)

Low priced?? What range are your prices? (I haven't done'm, just curious)


----------



## LanceD (May 18, 2007)

I just purchased the one from Ed pictured on the left and used it the first time at a show last Saturday. A lady came over and looked at the stoppers and promptly bought 5 stoppers from the display. Instead of just using the ready made acrylic displays, I think a well made more expensive and professional looking display attracts the more knowledgable customer.


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 18, 2007)

And, making your own displays is a good skill building exercise as well. Most of my stoppers retail for $22.75.


----------



## Pompeyite (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />These retail displays seems to get the message across pretty well:



Thats a great idea ED, Can I copy that type of display please?[}]
As I live in the uk, I won't be much of a compettitor to you.[]


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 18, 2007)

Derek,

Absolutely...feel free. You'll find more examples (pen displays too) on my site: http://www.yoyospin.com/products/displays/.

There's a how-to article written on these type displays in issue # 4 (Winter 2005) of Woodturning Design Magazine: http://www.woodturningdesign.com/issues/back.shtml


----------



## cozee (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />For excitement, turn a few handles for bottle openers.
> 
> Kids ask mom, "What's that?"  Mom will, nearly always, respond, "Can opener!"
> ...



And beer cans were not made of aluminum nor had pull tabs! Church keys were popular back then!!


----------



## Abrock75 (May 18, 2007)

HEY,

The good beer still needs a Opener lol Bracelet helpers .....OK, Just kidding as a Gen X I can understand that[]


----------



## kennosborne (May 19, 2007)

I have had quite a few try to write with them but even more think It's a plumb bob ...


----------



## Pompeyite (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />Derek,
> 
> Absolutely...feel free. You'll find more examples (pen displays too) on my site: http://www.yoyospin.com/products/displays/.
> ...



Thanks Ed, Thats some website you have matey&lt;[] Thats the first time I have seen "Magic Wands" on a web site, Please tell me more about them.[8D]


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 20, 2007)

I display my stoppers in a rack, with an empty wine bottle beside it with one of the stoppers in it..there is a card laying in front of the rack with "bottle stoppers" and prices.. still get asked "what are these" .. and like Kenn I've had people try to write with them, think they are plumb bobs, etc.. I'm about to stop making them in favor of the silicon sleeve stoppers.. so many people say the cones "are too big to fit in the fridge".. who puts wine in the fridge anyway.. 
I also make game calls...and kaleidoscopes.. lots of people pick up the game calls and look up at the light through them, then ask what are these.


----------

